# Bitter Apple -- is it for cats, dogs, or both?



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

In doing some research on both Petco and PetSmart's websites for spray repellant to spray on the cords and cables to deter Star from chewing them, I noticed that when I typed in "Bitter Apple Spray" on PetSmart's website, this is what it said at the top of the page:



You are here:
Home 
>
Dog 
>
Health & Wellness 
>
Grannick's Bitter Apple Spray
I've heard (read) people here using it for their cats. Is it safe to do so? And what about NaturVet Bitter Yuck! No Chew Spray for Cats and Fooey Ultr-Bitter Training Aid? Has anyone used either one of these to deter chewing? Thanks!


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

It should be safe for both.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I found bitter lime in my pet store and sprayed it on the plastic curtains that Egypt has a penchant for chewing on. It didn't work at all. I still found countless little holes in the curtains. Hope you have better luck with it.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I mixed the bitter apple with listerine and put Rico near it after it was just sprayed on the cords. It only took a couple of times for me to do that,and he now leaves the cords alone. Every now and then I will reapply it,but I've had good luck so far.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I had a foster kitten for the shelter who had a raw spot she wouldn't leave alone (three legged amputee post-surgery). The shelter's vet tech gave me bitter apple spray to put on her. It should be fine for cats. 

Also, when I last had my cats in to the vet about 2 weeks ago, I decided to buy some bitter apple for my guy who licks himself bald. I bought it for my cats and the vet knew this, but the packaging only talks about dogs. So I've now been given bitter apple for cats by two separate vets/techs.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They seem to market Bitter Apple for dogs, but it's safe for cats.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to see about getting getting a small bottle of each tomorrow.


----------

